# Day Trippers, How far is your round trip?



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Calling all regular day trippers. Looking to see how far everyone is driving to get to their fix on a day trip basis.
For me it's 85 km ( 52 miles ) each way. 170 km / 104 mile round trip. Good news is that my drive is 6 lane divided highway almost the entire way, but It is 100 km / 60 mph the entire way. Always 50 minutes from leaving my driveway to the parking lot of the hill 😃, even though it's not much of a hill


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

My 'local' hill is a 3Hr RT. I've driven there to get 2 hrs of riding in after work because it beats not riding. With no lines in the evening, you can get a solid amount of runs in doing laps.

I'd probably drive 3hrs each way if I wasn't doing it alone.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

2-3 hr round. They do night riding too, so it's possible to get a few laps in after work.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Locals are 40 minutes each way, on average. Whistler is 2 hrs if you day-trip, but 10 minutes if you stay overnight.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

10 minutes to Norquay, 25 minutes to Sunshine, and 45 minutes to Lake Louise, I'm very blessed! I've done a day trip to Revelstoke before which is about 3.5 hours one way... left at 6am, got home around 11pm after having dinner in Revy. Couldn't do that on a regular basis, I think my cut off would be 1.5-2hrs which is what it is from Calgary, but I'll never live in Calgary...


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

1.5 hours to Breck with no traffic. Last Sunday it took me 2.5 hours to get home and I was on the road by 12:45pm. Mostly a 2 lane highway through the mountains.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

2.5 roundtrip to and from my home mountain,7 hours to and from my next favorite spot to go(on a nice clear roads).


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

2.5 hrs each way to mt snow for me. Tough drive home.


----------



## comofosho (Jan 24, 2021)

40-70 minutes depending on weather and traffic. ~20 miles.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

10 miles each way to my small local hill which I love. Next 2 in-state spots are 1 hour and 1 1/2 hours each way, respectively.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

@Oldman : Are you able to snowboard in your home province yet, or is it still locked down?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm lucky enough to be able to be on slope within an hour of leaving my house. There's a ton of resorts within eight hours of me, but I rarely drive more than 2.5 hours each way. The trip home gets too brutal as @Scalpelman mentioned. I usually just frequent the spots closest to me unless there's been good snow.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

3 hours round trip, and I enjoy the scenic drive & time for myself in the car. This has been a strange season with (not) carpooling with family & friends to the home mountain.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

mjayvee said:


> 3 hours round trip, and I enjoy the scenic drive & time for myself in the car. This has been a strange season with (not) carpooling with family & friends to the home mountain.


Agreed. Not carpooling has totally changed the vibe. I'm riding solo much more this season as well. It's been a strange one, but I'm grateful for it.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

For me it's 90 miles each way... 180 round trip... On weekdays no traffic it would be 1hr 40min each way. But since I can't go on weekdays end up dealing with 2.5 to 3 hrs with normal weekend traffic to the mountain here in Colorado. Boulder to Copper Mountain for me. 

When it gets really bad due to weather or accidents it can take up to 5 hrs one way. Doesn't happen often but has happened on more than one occasion.

I miss living in salt like. 40min usually each way so many resorts.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Agreed. Not carpooling has totally changed the vibe. I'm riding solo much more this season as well. It's been a strange one, but I'm grateful for it.


I had a solo day today and I loved it. Both the drive and on the mountain.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

164km each way, 3 hrs if I leave when everyone else does, but then I get there when everyone else does.
And that's no good.
The lineups to get on the Whistler or Blackcomb gondolas starts at 6am if there's a foot of new snow.
7am if it's just any other day.


So I leave my house at 4am, at that time I can do it in 2 hrs haha. 
Cops change shits at 4am, so most of em are at the cop shop, either getting to go home or getting to work.
Perfect time to drive like a madman on the Sea to Sky highway.


TT


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

MassSnowboarder said:


> @Oldman : Are you able to snowboard in your home province yet, or is it still locked down?


Hey Mass, we have been back open for 2 weeks now as all hills reopened on the 16th. I have managed to get 4 amazing days in since then and hoping for many more.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Mountain of preference lately is 45 minutes away. Funny thing is I drive past 3 other ski areas to get there.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

45 minutes. There is a closer hill but I've never been.

Phedder is kind of the winner but he has to deal with all the visiting Albortions from Calgary


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

190 miles is the extent of my range from Suffolk county ny
That’s the furthest and probably the best mountain that’s day trippable. There are a few in the 120 mile range. It’s a brutal way to get some turns but as I said to my wife “what’s the alternative? Not going?”


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

Oldman said:


> Hey Mass, we have been back open for 2 weeks now as all hills reopened on the 16th. I have managed to get 4 amazing days in since then and hoping for many more.


That's great news, Oldman! Enjoy!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Mike256 said:


> 45 minutes. There is a closer hill but I've never been.
> 
> Phedder is kind of the winner but he has to deal with all the visiting Albortions


I'm sure we have some Summit County and Salt Lake folks who will chime in hah. 

Thankfully we've had a good snow year so the riding has typically been great, but man the crowds are starting to kill me. 30 minute gondola wait at 9am last Tuesday at Lake after only 9cm, certain chairs throughout the day were a 8-10 minute wait. I know that's nothing for many people and I should still be grateful but damn, mid week used to be non-existent lines or 2-3 minutes tops. Sunshine tends to disperse crowds across the lifts a bit better, just a ridiculous 1-2 hour gondola bottleneck at the bottom on busy days, so I'll head up at 11 or 12 on Sundays. What I am grateful for is that these crowds must be filled with new comers to the sport because all of my favorite slightly harder to access powder runs aren't getting thrashed.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

30 min to my main one, Vassfjellet (15 min from work) they do night riding.
45 min the other way to my favorite powder resort, Meråker.
1 hour 15 min to another ok spot but the boarder is closed, Storlien.
2 hours to one of Sweden best, Åre. But same as above, closed boarders.
2 hours to one of Norways best, Oppdal.

For splitboarding I got good mountains 45 min away and with 3-5 hours in a car I am in some of Norways fines spots.

Summertime I´m 6-ish hours away from multiple glaciers and one freezer (indoor riding)


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Anywhere from 5-6hrs round trip from Maryland to Pennsylvania, depending on which hill I choose for the day. I will either arrive when they open and literally ride until they close or grab a hotel room nearby and make it a 2 day trip.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Sunshine tends to disperse crowds across the lifts a bit better, just a ridiculous 1-2 hour gondola bottleneck at the bottom on busy days, so I'll head up at 11 or 12 on Sundays.


Aaaaaand as of 10.04am on a Saturday with 6cm overnight Sunshine's parking is at capacity and they have closed the road to uphill traffic. Happened a lot over the Christmas period as well, but has never really happened much in the past.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Aaaaaand as of 10.04am on a Saturday with 6cm overnight Sunshine's parking is at capacity and they have closed the road to uphill traffic. Happened a lot over the Christmas period as well, but has never really happened much in the past.


That sucks! Weekends and especially if there has been any trace of snow have been busier than pre-covid here but at least not to the point of being turned away.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Phedder said:


> I'm sure we have some Summit County and Salt Lake folks who will chime in hah.
> .


Haha I already said I miss living in Salt Lake because of this! Boulder so summit county is miserable! 

I left Utah for RI and didn't go for several years was so excited to move to Colorado thinking like it would be when I was in Utah but nope! Snow still good but it's just not same as Utah experience.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Pussies! 3.5 hours one way to the Turoa carpark if the traffic is good 😬


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

With no traffic 1.5 hours to Stevens, 50 minutes to Snoqualmie, almost two to Crystal.

Tomorrow is day 39. That's a lot of driving.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

About 10-15 mins to my local 

I can't imagine driving >1 hour on the regular to ride - ouch!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MassSnowboarder said:


> 10 miles each way to my small local hill which I love. Next 2 in-state spots are 1 hour and 1 1/2 hours each way, respectively.


Curious which you're referring to. 
I've only been to wawa in MA and know of blue hills being the bunny slope out near beantown.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

ridethecliche said:


> Curious which you're referring to.
> I've only been to wawa in MA and know of blue hills being the bunny slope out near beantown.


My local is Blue Hills. WaWa is 1.5 hours away from me; Nashoba is 1 hour. I'm a small-hill snowboarder, not a big-mtn rider. I usually go to WaWa in the fall before Blue Hills' season begins and in the spring after Blue Hills' season ends.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MassSnowboarder said:


> My local is Blue Hills. WaWa is 1.5 hours away from me; Nashoba is 1 hour. I'm a small-hill snowboarder, not a big-mtn rider. I usually go to WaWa in the fall before Blue Hills' season begins and in the spring after Blue Hills' season ends.


Ah gotcha. I used to live out in Wustah, so WaWa was only like 30-40 mins away and we used to go there for night sessions when time allowed. If we had days/weekends off we'd head to loon in NH. If we had a few days to a week off, we went up to Jay!


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

ridethecliche said:


> Ah gotcha. I used to live out in Wustah, so WaWa was only like 30-40 mins away and we used to go there for night sessions when time allowed.


Hey, Ride, I lived in Wustah myself, many many years ago! Long before I'd even heard of snowboarding. Since I started snowboarding in the 1990s, I sometimes have wondered what it would have been like to have lived in "Woo-Town" when snowboarding was allowed at Wachusett and if I had had a car to have made the quick drive there. TBH, though, no regrets; I'm happy with being so close to Blue Hill and to visit WaWa as time and $$ permit.


----------



## UncleHulka (Mar 6, 2019)

Come to Australia. 550klm's (350 miles) each way! Sydney to Thredbo. Leave at 2am, arrive at 8am. Back home approx 11pm. Now that's a road trip!

Did it many times in the younger days, but far too old now.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

UncleHulka said:


> Come to Australia. 550klm's (350 miles) each way! Sydney to Thredbo. Leave at 2am, arrive at 8am. Back home approx 11pm. Now that's a road trip!
> 
> Did it many times in the younger days, but far too old now.


Now that is one hell of a day trip!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got a 2.5hr each way limit. I'm just not comfortable putting in too many hours on the road after a long day of riding, plus the dog at home.


----------



## DGTUX20 (Mar 12, 2021)

Depends...40 minutes to small man with lights for twighlight and about 1:40 for day trips.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

About 1.5hr each way with normal traffic. I make it in less but... let's just say 1.5hr = keeping to the speed limit.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

From here I have a variety of mountains between 1 and 2h driving. But to me it's not only driving time that matters, but also how is the street. Some places I can reach confortably driving on a highway for 90% of the path, some others are hell of turns. Second ones are much more difficult, even with same trip duration. I am the one driving and I don't like to start the day already tired by tons of hairpins bends (Is this a real word? If not blame Google) in a snowy mountain street, following a number of cars.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Maya said:


> From here I have a variety of mountains between 1 and 2h driving. But to me it's not only driving time that matters, but also how is the street. Some places I can reach confortably driving on a highway for 90% of the path, some others are hell of turns. Second ones are much more difficult, even with same trip duration. I am the one driving and I don't like to start the day already tired by tons of hairpins bends (Is this a real word? If not blame Google) in a snowy mountain street, following a number of cars.


Yep hairpins are what we call them 🙂 Lots between Italy and Switzerland...


----------



## Rocketpower (Mar 16, 2021)

This year 25 minutes to the closest slopes, 40 minutes to second closest. I usually make the 40 minute drive though. Unfortunately I’ll be moving this summer and then I’ll have to drive just over an hour each way.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> 2.5 hrs each way to mt snow for me. Tough drive home.


I'm honestly considering skipping the pass to the local hill next season because of the price and just trying to do day or weekend trips to windham. It's almost a 3 hr drive each way... trying to figure out if that's totally stupid to do for a solo day trip if I can't rope anyone into going with lol.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

3h + 3h solo is way too long for me, especially going back home. I pay it the next day. But there are people who likes driving more than me.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm honestly considering skipping the pass to the local hill next season because of the price and just trying to do day or weekend trips to windham. It's almost a 3 hr drive each way... trying to figure out if that's totally stupid to do for a solo day trip if I can't rope anyone into going with lol.


I did a 3.5 + 3.5 hour solo day trip 2 seasons ago. It was awesome. Would do it again!

Got to like music and driving 😎


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm honestly considering skipping the pass to the local hill next season because of the price and just trying to do day or weekend trips to windham. It's almost a 3 hr drive each way... trying to figure out if that's totally stupid to do for a solo day trip if I can't rope anyone into going with lol.


It’s much easier drive with someone to talk to on the way home. And getting out of the car after riding all day then sitting for three hours is a bit stiffening.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Scalpelman said:


> And getting out of the car after riding all day then sitting for three hours is a bit stiffening.


I suppose that stiffening depends also on age.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Maya said:


> I suppose that stiffening depends also on age.


Absolutely!! I’m in the over 50 stiffening class.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Hahaha, called out! 

I'm not over 50 but previous injuries and back surgeries don't help matters a ton with that!


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Scalpelman said:


> Absolutely!! I’m in the over 50 stiffening class.


Do you really mean I have at least 5 years of riding ahead me? That's so nice!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Maya said:


> Do you really mean I have at least 5 years of riding ahead me? That's so nice!


I'm in my 60s. There's at least one member on here in his 70s.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

@Donutz I want "super-like" button for your post!
I will consider myself lucky if I can resume riding next year and continue for following 5/6 years.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Maya said:


> @Donutz I want "super-like" button for your post!
> I will consider myself lucky if I can resume riding next year and continue for following 5/6 years.


Why stop then?


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I don't plan to stop, I just think that life will happen 
Anyway for now, I am already counting how many days till next season (and how many vaccines till some immunity...)


----------

